# JHickman, here is a good transformer



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MRC-power-G-tra...5ad650677c

These seem nice. 

And plenty of power.

This will ONLY run 1 track though.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, that is the one I recommended, way early in the other thread. 

I have one, have recommended it many times, and the people who have bought them like them. 

Greg 

p.s. it also has a fixed output, so you could put additional controllers on it, so it COULD run more than one train/throttle.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 3 of them now.......... Love them


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bridgewerks TDR25 rules brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick 

That would be Bridgewerks MAGNUM 25TDR if one wishes to to a search for that product. 

Great product - but, how do you use all 25 amps effectively? 

Rog Bush


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! you asked the wrong question! 

I'll let Nick edify you. 

Greg


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Good pick Nick, but my MAG 10 SR provides all the capacity I need and really can't see the need for more.

Dale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick often runs analog DC with very long trains, I think 14 passenger cars is on one train, and the cars themselves can draw 3/4 amp alone. That's 10-1/2 amps alone. Add a few locos with sound and you have 17-20 amps no sweat. 

Regards, Greg


----------

